# X-Trail engine knock/rattle



## Giligan (Oct 30, 2006)

This is my first post on this forum, I will apologize in advance if my question has already been addressed (could not locate one).

I purchased a new X-trail a month ago, and after about 100km started to hear a knocking sound, that does not seem to change frequency whether idle or during acceleration. It seems to come from the engine area (when inspected under the hood). It is a constant knock, which I hesitate to say is a piston. I took it to the dealer and the mechanic said it was the fuel injector and the sound was normal. My uncle is a retired Nissan mechanic and although he has yet to inspect the car he did mention it may be the fuel injector based on described symptoms and that he has seen it in many Nissans. Is this normal for X-trails? When idle and hood open, does the engine make knocking or ticking sound?

I am curious to know if this is the same for all Nissan X-Trails or whether I should pursue further with the dealer.

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Take it to your dealer and have them have a look at it...
You may also want to listen to another X-Trail & see if it is any different from yours.


----------



## Giligan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback ValBoo. I already took it back and they had me listen to another one. Made a similar sound but much more faint. It certainly sounds like it could be the injector since the sound does not change at all whether it is at start up or after 30 minutes of driving, and I can also hear the pistons working faintly, therefore doubt they are causing the sound. 

I am just curious as to whether other X-Trail owners have the same experience as myself or whether this issue is specific to my vehicle and the dealer is giving me a runaround. No other car I ever owned had such loud fuel injectors if that is in fact what I am hearing. Suddenly I miss the days where cars had no fuel injectors...

Thanks again for the feedback and hopefully others can confirm whether this is in fact a shared experience.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

My X-T always ticks/rattles when it is cold. It usually goes away after a few minutes driving. I guess it is noisy valves or something. My spec-V with the same engine would do the same thing. It is usually worse at a certain rpm (usually 2500-2600 I think?).
Welcome to the forum and keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Giligan said:


> Thank you for the feedback ValBoo. I already took it back and they had me listen to another one. Made a similar sound but much more faint. It certainly sounds like it could be the injector since the sound does not change at all whether it is at start up or after 30 minutes of driving, and I can also hear the pistons working faintly, therefore doubt they are causing the sound.
> 
> I am just curious as to whether other X-Trail owners have the same experience as myself or whether this issue is specific to my vehicle and the dealer is giving me a runaround. No other car I ever owned had such loud fuel injectors if that is in fact what I am hearing. Suddenly I miss the days where cars had no fuel injectors...
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback and hopefully others can confirm whether this is in fact a shared experience.



here is another trick:
I'm assuming you are using 87 octane...
Try one fill up with 91+ and see if there is a difference


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I have some tapping. Nothing out of the ordinary. 

What you describe could be your valvetrain if not your injectors.

The X-trail's QR24DE engine uses bucket tappets which are more audible than hydraulic tappets. Especially audible when the engine is cold, and even when accelerating between the range described above.

The level of noise should be reduced after its first oil change. Run the engine in normally but gently. Then monitor after the first oil change.


----------



## Giligan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback everyone. 

I did neglect to mention that I have used 91 octane for the last 900km in order to see if this resolved the matter. However it did not affect the sound. 

I thought that it could just be cold start knocking, however even after driving for at least 30 minutes (the sound is still there). 

I am however disappointed at how the dealer here in Montreal is handling the situation, although their behavior is not unexpected. Will be changing the oil by the end of the month and hopefully the knocking is reduced slightly. 

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

I bought a X trail T32 few months back. This one have the same rattling sound and the dealer said its normal as the new engines run on direct injection which causes this tapping sound. But my car have another problem during acceleration. It knocks sometimes, once in a day or two. Delaer checked everything but could not identify anything. Any idea why this knock during acceleration, even at 50-60 km speed?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Redwan start a new thread in the Rogue section or Altima section to find other owners with similar problems to yours. Your posting your problem question here in 9 year old thread.


----------

